# Amazon Prime App now on ATV3, ATV4 and ATV4K Boxes



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Finally!!! I got the notice from the Verge this morning and just put the apps on my ATV4 and ATV4K, now I gotta buy another ATV4K...and perhaps a new TV set!

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I get Amazon Prime and Network TV on my TCL Roku TV -- dedicated buttons on the TV remote. Very easy to use. Other apps require selecting from the Roku TV Home screen using the remote. AppleTV is still connected to the Roku TV but seldom used since I got the new TV.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> I get Amazon Prime and Network TV on my TCL Roku TV -- dedicated buttons on the TV remote. Very easy to use. Other apps require selecting from the Roku TV Home screen using the remote. AppleTV is still connected to the Roku TV but seldom used since I got the new TV.


Using Siri and tv app on the Apple TV have made me forget about any other smart box or tv. Amazon is supposed to be fully baked into the tv app. I haven't played with it yet. Maybe tonight.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

It is there and works fine with the TV app. But it is missing 5.1 audio. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Using Siri and tv app on the Apple TV have made me forget about any other smart box or tv. Amazon is supposed to be fully baked into the tv app. I haven't played with it yet. Maybe tonight.


I just got another FTV, the new one. This one works correctly. Can't see any differences in PQ between it and the ATV4 (1080p) I have on my JS8500. I now have enough streamers for all my TVs and will get another 4K ATV for Xmax. I can now cut the cord...maybe.

I also got a SideKick for the new ATV 4K box, makes the remote bigger, that's a plus. Since getting the Amazon app I haven't seen a need to use either of my 4K FTV boxes, the app works better on the ATVs, I think. I hadn't noticed the lack of 5.1, but I will check that out later...why would they do that?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> It is there and works fine with the TV app. But it is missing 5.1 audio.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Also lacks all the movies and shows that can be purchased or bought. Have to do the buying on an FTV device and the purchased items will appear on the ATV Amazon app.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> Also lacks all the movies and shows that can be purchased or bought. Have to do the buying on an FTV device and the purchased items will appear on the ATV Amazon app.
> 
> Rich


Same thing you have to do with Vudu. If u could buy on that ATV Apple would get a big cut.

Rich, I sent u a message about a different subject

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Same thing you have to do with Vudu. If u could buy on that ATV Apple would get a big cut.
> 
> Rich, I sent u a message about a different subject
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Minor annoyance, I can live with it. Message answered.

Rich


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

The lack of 5.1 makes it useless for me. I'll use the Firestick until that changes. It seems odd that they'd beta the app and put it out with only stereo. There's something else going on with that other than an oversight.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Because of my other things, the only use I get out of my ATV4K is for my iTunes stuff. Current main portion of setup is Tivo Bolt —>Xbox One S—>Samsung KW950 Soundbar—>TV

The KW950 is a 5.1.4 ATMOS soundbar and with the Xbox One running the Dolby Access app, I get much better sound. Either actual ATMOS if the source material has the soundtrack, or faked ATMOS if it doesn’t. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> I just got another FTV, the new one. This one works correctly. Can't see any differences in PQ between it and the ATV4 (1080p) I have on my JS8500. I now have enough streamers for all my TVs and will get another 4K ATV for Xmax. I can now cut the cord...maybe.
> 
> I also got a SideKick for the new ATV 4K box, makes the remote bigger, that's a plus. Since getting the Amazon app I haven't seen a need to use either of my 4K FTV boxes, the app works better on the ATVs, I think. I hadn't noticed the lack of 5.1, but I will check that out later...why would they do that?
> 
> Rich


How would you cut the cord and see the Yankees?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> How would you cut the cord and see the Yankees?


I haven't figured that out yet, I'm too lazy to even try to figure it out. Perhaps D*Now?...I dunno.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

itzme said:


> The lack of 5.1 makes it useless for me. I'll use the Firestick until that changes. It seems odd that they'd beta the app and put it out with only stereo. There's something else going on with that other than an oversight.


Have patience, I'm sure 5.1 will come.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> Have patience, I'm sure 5.1 will come.
> 
> Rich


I cannot believe Amazon would leave its app without 5.1 for any long period of time. I fully expect to see it come to the app very soon...maybe.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> Have patience, I'm sure 5.1 will come.
> 
> Rich





Rich said:


> I cannot believe Amazon would leave its app without 5.1 for any long period of time. I fully expect to see it come to the app very soon...maybe.
> 
> Rich


I always get a chuckle when I see Rich replying to himself.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> I always get a chuckle when I see Rich replying to himself.


In real life I do talk to myself quite a bit...glad to provide a chuckle...

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> In real life I do talk to myself quite a bit...glad to provide a chuckle...
> 
> Rich


I also find it to be a more interesting conversation when I chat with myself.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

The audio tags ( ex 5.1) were present when the app came out last week, then they were removed a day or so later, and today I noticed they're back. For whatever that's worth.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

itzme said:


> The audio tags ( ex 5.1) were present when the app came out last week, then they were removed a day or so later, and today I noticed they're back. For whatever that's worth.


Oooh, I gotta look...got the labels, don't got the 5.1 sound, just PCM. Must be in the process of being fixed?

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Amazobs web site says 5.1 is coming soon to Apple TV. So they have an issue they are clearly working on fixing.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Right, their site said 5.1 for about two days, and it was around day 2-3 that they changed it to "coming soon".

Today has some articles about ATVs showing up in Amazon (I'm not seeing them), but I wonder if the issues are maybe related? I dunno.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Amazobs web site says 5.1 is coming soon to Apple TV. So they have an issue they are clearly working on fixing.


Be kinda hard for them to ignore the problem what with the app showing the content is supposed to be in 5.1 sound, no?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

itzme said:


> Right, their site said 5.1 for about two days, and it was around day 2-3 that they changed it to "coming soon".
> 
> Today has some articles about ATVs showing up in Amazon (I'm not seeing them), but I wonder if the issues are maybe related? I dunno.


I looked for the ATVs on Amazon this morning, no joy. Bought another ATV4K this morning.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

For what it's worth, I've been comparing a 4K ATV and a new 4K FTV...dongle? Sure doesn't look like a "box". Anyway, they both pump out similar PQ. Don't see any big difference between them. I do think the UIs on the ATVs are better for all the apps. The remotes are the biggest difference, the ATV's remote blows the FTV's remote away, I think. Not saying the FTV remote is awful, just the ATV's is better. Easier to use. 

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

What is an FTV...dongle?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> What is an FTV...dongle?


This is the new 4K *F*ire *TV* "Box", you have to admit it appears to be a...dongle. Kinda like the Fire Sticks, Chromecast and Roku Sticks. It works a lot better than a Fire Stick...or anything Roku...I think. Oops, forgot the link: https://www.amazon.com/all-new-amaz...3496&sr=8-1&keywords=fire+tv+4k+ultra+hd+2017

Rich


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I got excited when I saw there was an update to the tvOS Prime Video app this morning. But there's still no surround sound and (possibly worse) they removed the 5.1 tags again.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

itzme said:


> I got excited when I saw there was an update to the tvOS Prime Video app this morning. But there's still no surround sound and (possibly worse) they removed the 5.1 tags again.


This is why I have a FTV box on each 4K set. I can wait until they fix the sound. I do like the new FTV dongle, much better than I had hoped it would be. And I only had to buy two to get one that worked! Much better than the FTV2, that took about 5 or 6 purchases to get one that works. Amazon justs throws their devices out there to see what happens too.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> This is why I have a FTV box on each 4K set. I can wait until they fix the sound. I do like the new FTV dongle, much better than I had hoped it would be. And I only had to buy two to get one that worked! Much better than the FTV2, that took about 5 or 6 purchases to get one that works. Amazon justs throws their devices out there to see what happens too.
> 
> Rich


The people who live near you much never have anything go wrong, because you get sent every defective device within 100 miles or something. I've just never seen luck like that! I hope you have a good holiday!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> The people who live near you much never have anything go wrong, because you get sent every defective device within 100 miles or something. I've just never seen luck like that! I hope you have a good holiday!


Just got a new mattress, another 4K ATV and another Sammy 4K set, you bet I've had a good holiday, hope yours is just as good...we deserve it...

BTW, just so everybody doesn't think I have constant problems with _just _D* equipment, I have issues with just about every techie device I buy...folks think I'm "picky". Yeah, I am, I'll admit that. I want everything I spend money on to work as well as my money does...that doesn't happen enough. 5 or 6 tries to get an FTV that works, 2 tries to get an FTV3 that works. But the ATVs? They always seem to work out of the box.

Here's a story about the "people that live near me" and how unaware they are: Few years ago I notice the lights in my house are flickering. Checked the whole house and all the lights in the house were doing the same thing. Wasn't a bad breaker, didn't see anything wrong at all in the house. I live on a court (cul-de-sac) with five houses on it. Checked with them, no flickering lights in any of them. I know the court is fed by one transformer and if it was a problem with the transformer we'd all see the same thing. Went out to the main street and asked a few folks if they were having similar problems, nada. Could not figure out what was going on and took a good look at the transformer on top of utility pole across the street from my house. I saw flashes on the primary side. The more I watched the more flashes I saw. Called our power company, got the transformer replaced, after listening to, "What makes you think the transformer's bad, how would you know?" from a couple power company guys. Flickering gone.

My point? How could the four other houses fed from that transformer not have flickering lights? That is not possible. People are oblivious. That transformer was getting ready to, at least, burn, at worst explode. And nobody else noticed? How can that be? Are these people oblivious about devices too? I can't be the only person that finds fault with most devices I buy...don't get me started about Rokus...

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> ...don't get me started about Rokus...
> Rich


Haven't had an issue with any of our Rokus. Five in use right now; 1 retired.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Haven't had an issue with any of our Rokus. Five in use right now; 1 retired.


You do have an ATV, right?

Rich


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Well I'll be darned. I do believe. 5.1 is working now and without an app update. Happy New Year!


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

But Marvelous Mrs. Maisel is still in stereo? It's in 5.1 in my Firestick, sigh.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

itzme said:


> But Marvelous Mrs. Maisel is still in stereo? It's in 5.1 in my Firestick, sigh.


Finally! I get _Marvelous Mrs. Maisel_ in 5.1 on my new FTV 4K box (dongle?) but see no 5.1 indicators on the descriptions. Perhaps they're still working on it?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

itzme said:


> But Marvelous Mrs. Maisel is still in stereo? It's in 5.1 in my Firestick, sigh.


I seem to be having problems with Hulu and sound. Watching Black Sails I see just PCM on one Sony AVR and DD+ for a few minutes on another Sony AVR, then it switches to PCM. I've switched from an ATV to an FTV and get the same results...not the streaming box. One AVR I just put back in service, was down for a year, and thought I'd screwed something up in the settings. Found nothing wrong and when I checked the other AVR it was doing the same thing...not the AVRs. Gotta be the feed, do you see PCM or 5.1 on Hulu (ANYONE?). I gotta start a thread about this...

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> You do have an ATV, right?
> 
> Rich


No. Why spend that much money when the Rokus work just as well? Plus I like the Roku remotes better than the Apple's.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

trh said:


> No. Why spend that much money when the Rokus work just as well? Plus I like the Roku remotes better than the Apple's.


Preference. I've used both and to me the appletv blows away the Rokus in every way. Especially the remote. And the GUI. Love the touch pad of the remote myself. Plus get all my photos via iCloud too. It's just more seemless.

But if you like roku that's great too.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Preference. I've used both and to me the appletv blows away the Rokus in every way. Especially the remote. And the GUI. Love the touch pad of the remote myself. Plus get all my photos via iCloud too. It's just more seemless.
> 
> But if you like roku that's great too.


Don't get me wrong, if money wasn't an issue, I'd have a lot more Apple products in our home. And I'm sure I'd get used to the Apple remote, but the few times I've used one (neighbors), I didn't like it at all.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

No 5.1 on mt ATV3


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> No. Why spend that much money when the Rokus work just as well? Plus I like the Roku remotes better than the Apple's.


Huh. Thought you had an ATV because you knew about the clock feature on the ATV's PB. The Roku's work just as well? Try an ATV against the _best _Roku and then tell me that. I've done just that. I have no opinion on the new remotes Roku has, I didn't like the way the Select button was positioned on the older Rokus and I know they fixed that. I like the ATV remote...how does the finger pad work on the Roku remote?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Preference. I've used both and to me the appletv blows away the Rokus in every way. Especially the remote. And the GUI. Love the touch pad of the remote myself. Plus get all my photos via iCloud too. It's just more seemless.
> 
> But if you like roku that's great too.


I think the ATV's remote is more seamless...

Best box, best remote, what more could you want...a cheaper model? BTW, I have an appointment tomorrow to take the new ATV 4K box back, the damned thing loses the picture every so often. Screen and audio shut off and then come back on after about a second. Kept happening during _Bright_, made a disappointing movie even worse. Tried everything my son and I could think of and nada, back it goes. So much for me raving about their dependability.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> No 5.1 on mt ATV3


What are you viewing? I see it on most of my streaming services, but not on Hulu.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> I think the ATV's remote is more seamless...
> 
> Best box, best remote, what more could you want...a cheaper model? BTW, I have an appointment tomorrow to take the new ATV 4K box back, the damned thing loses the picture every so often. Screen and audio shut off and then come back on after about a second. Kept happening during _Bright_, made a disappointing movie even worse. Tried everything my son and I could think of and nada, back it goes. So much for me raving about their dependability.
> 
> Rich


Amazing. I have a 2 and a3 I've literally dropped tosses in a crate and bumped around and still work perfect.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Amazing. I have a 2 and a3 I've literally dropped tosses in a crate and bumped around and still work perfect.


This is me, why are you amazed? I wasn't...

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I have hardly used my AppleTV since I got my TCL Roku TV set about six months ago. We have Frontier FiOS TV and I can use their remote to watch cable channels. I only need the Roku TV remote, which is very basic, when watching Netflix or other streaming service. Roku version 8.0 has a new feature with program listings for OTA channels. It covers three weeks -- two weeks ahead and one week back. The one week back seems unnecessary but the guide does suggest options for watching shows that you may have missed.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> Huh. Thought you had an ATV because you knew about the clock feature on the ATV's PB. The Roku's work just as well? Try an ATV against the _best _Roku and then tell me that. I've done just that. I have no opinion on the new remotes Roku has, I didn't like the way the Select button was positioned on the older Rokus and I know they fixed that. I like the ATV remote...how does the finger pad work on the Roku remote?
> 
> Rich


Nope. My neighbor has one (spend a couple hours a week there). Using their 4K Apple TV compared to our Ultimate & Roku Premiers, I still prefer the Rokus. But I'm sure I could adapt. And my fat fingers don't do too well with the Apple finger pads. Again, more dedicated time with one and I'm sure I'd be fine with them. Not saying anything wrong with the Apple's (other than they are more expensive than I'm willing to pay), but I also don't have anything bad to say about the Rokus. As stated above, personal preference.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Rich said:


> What are you viewing? I see it on most of my streaming services, but not on Hulu.
> 
> Rich


-Amazon Prime.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Nope. My neighbor has one (spend a couple hours a week there). Using their 4K Apple TV compared to our Ultimate & Roku Premiers, I still prefer the Rokus. But I'm sure I could adapt. And my fat fingers don't do too well with the Apple finger pads. Again, more dedicated time with one and I'm sure I'd be fine with them. Not saying anything wrong with the Apple's (other than they are more expensive than I'm willing to pay), but I also don't have anything bad to say about the Rokus. As stated above,* personal preference*.


Yeah, I get that.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> -Amazon Prime.


I have 5.1 on most content on AP. All the new stuff. Didn't check much more than that. Do you get 5.1 on NF? Was there a particular show where you didn't get 5.1, I can check that out?

Rich


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I get 5.1 on Netflix. I will have to check some of AP's original stuff.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> I get 5.1 on Netflix. I will have to check some of AP's original stuff.


You get NF in 5.1 when the description shows a box with 5.1. Don't think AP does that, not sure...just checked AP, don't see any audio indications. Sure would be nice if they all did audio the same way. This chaos needs regulation.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Amazing. I have a 2 and a3 I've literally dropped tosses in a crate and bumped around and still work perfect.


This just keeps getting better and better. I took the problematic ATV to the Apple store yesterday, had a good experience again, I'm thinking Apple might be the way to go for everything. One of the managers and a tech came out and I explained what was going on. They just listened...I like that. Asked me the proper questions about the way it was hooked up and then the manager told the tech he wasn't needed and replaced the box. So simple. He did warn me that if the problem occurred with the new box it had to be something I was causing. I agreed. Left the store feeling good.

I get home and put the box in service, had no problems. This time I turned the box 90 degrees, tired of that very bright lite. Now the front of the box is facing a bulkhead in the cabinet, light obscured. Started watching _Stranger Things_. Few minutes into the episode and all of a sudden a brief blank screen. Click back and can't replicate it. OMG time. Wasn't the same as the other box, wasn't as sudden. It was kinda smooth, was there and then wasn't. Switched HDMI cables again, put on another proper, new cable...same thing. Let the episode play and suddenly the TV switches from HDMI3 to HDMI4. Another OMG moment. I know this isn't good. Switched back to HDMI3 and it switched right back to HDMI4. Tried it a couple more times and got the same result.

Then I sat back and asked myself, "What changed?". I had the first ATV 4K box on that TV since the other one started acting up and it worked just as it should. Why would this happen? I had checked for updates, did everything I could think of and this is happening? Why?

Back to what changed. Only thing I really changed was the position of the box in the cabinet. Put it back where the other box was and the HDMI switching stopped and I didn't see another video drop the rest of the night. The new box appears to be fine.

Did I aggravate the new box by making it face the bulkhead? Is that even possible? What other explanation could it possibly explain what happened? Mind boggling this is, I think.

Rich


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

SkyNet. 


Rich said:


> This just keeps getting better and better. I took the problematic ATV to the Apple store yesterday, had a good experience again, I'm thinking Apple might be the way to go for everything. One of the managers and a tech came out and I explained what was going on. They just listened...I like that. Asked me the proper questions about the way it was hooked up and then the manager told the tech he wasn't needed and replaced the box. So simple. He did warn me that if the problem occurred with the new box it had to be something I was causing. I agreed. Left the store feeling good.
> 
> I get home and put the box in service, had no problems. This time I turned the box 90 degrees, tired of that very bright lite. Now the front of the box is facing a bulkhead in the cabinet, light obscured. Started watching _Stranger Things_. Few minutes into the episode and all of a sudden a brief blank screen. Click back and can't replicate it. OMG time. Wasn't the same as the other box, wasn't as sudden. It was kinda smooth, was there and then wasn't. Switched HDMI cables again, put on another proper, new cable...same thing. Let the episode play and suddenly the TV switches from HDMI3 to HDMI4. Another OMG moment. I know this isn't good. Switched back to HDMI3 and it switched right back to HDMI4. Tried it a couple more times and got the same result.
> 
> ...


SkyNet.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> SkyNet.
> 
> SkyNet.


I had similar thoughts. Why would that happen? And it got worse. I thought I had it running correctly but as time passed things got worse. The breakups got so bad we had to put the other 4K ATV on the 8000. Had no problems with that. So, two ATVs did the same thing...has to on me, right?

I used exactly the same cables (power and HDMI) for the 3 ATVs on the 8000. One worked and two had massive breakups. Same cabling. Same TV set. Kept thinking, it has to be my fault. But...what else could I do? One thing I could do is put the problematic ATV on the 8500 (both Sammys) and see if I can blame the 8000. I sure blame the 8500 for what I went thru with it and my Sony AVR (absolutely nothing wrong with the AVR, it was the 8500). So I put the ATV on the 8500. Leave it sit for a couple hours and try it. Works perfectly. Must be the 8000, right?

Wrong. Let the ATV run _Stranger Things_ for a few hours, then we went to that room to watch a show and make sure there is nothing going on with the ATV. No audio. The picture is fine and stable, the 5.1 sound is breaking up horribly, can't follow the show. First suggestion I hear, "It's the AVR!". No it's not, been there done that, not gonna blame the AVR again. I have never seen audio so screwed up. Never. And I've had issues with my equipment that goes beyond belief, but I've never seen anything like this. Okay, the box is obviously shot, I gotta take it back. Remember, the manager at the Apple store talked to me about what would happen if the replacement acted as badly as the original ATV. It would be my fault. I didn't want another Apple store ATV, I ordered one from Amazon and that will arrive Thursday. My new MU8000 55" set for the MB will arrive tomorrow. I had hoped to have an ATV for each of the 4K sets but now I'm not sure if I want to keep trying ATVs. Thinking the new FTV might be the answer.

Sunday evening I decided to see what the bad box would do after sitting idle for a day. Turned it on, it worked just as well as the good box. Watched it all night and all day yesterday. No problems. Still have the Amazon ATV coming, if the box is OK I'll have 3 ATV 4Ks for the 4K sets and one for the plasma I use in the utility room. Oh goody.

What a nightmare! I have no idea why all this happened. I don't see anything I could have done differently. I have new 4K ready HDMI cables. The streaming devices I've used are all easy to set up, all you need is an HDMI cable and power cord. The boxes and sticks practically set themselves up, you would have to go to extremes to screw them up. But I get two bad boxes...boxes that probably are not bad. I don't know what happened. I just hope the new TV set doesn't turn into another nightmare...

You reading this *Inky*? And laughing your tookus off?

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Some people, I tell ya!!!! Haha! Seriously though did you check for updates of the firmware on the atv? This entire thing is just weird.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Some people, I tell ya!!!! Haha! Seriously though did you check for updates of the firmware on the atv? This entire thing is just weird.


You have to make sure the firmware is current to do a proper setup with the 4K boxes. It tells you right away you need a certain firmware if you want 4K. Don't do the update and you'd really screw the pooch.

I can sort of understand...no I can't. Weird isn't a strong enough word. When I get in these situations I always blame myself, but this time? How could you screw up the initial setup? All you have to do is follow the instructions on the screen. They've made the ATVs practically idiot proof (Yes, I felt like an idiot when all this was going on), you'd have to do something deliberately (I don't know what that might be) to have to go thru what I went thru for two days. My luck...But hey, I won $100 on a scratch off game the other day, things are looking up! Then I got the ATV...

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Have you tried a different input in the tv?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Have you tried a different input in the tv?


I did. Didn't help. I dunno what to think. The replacement box that went batty is working fine now. Be interesting to see what the next ATV does tomorrow when I put it on the new TV in the MB.

Did you see the video clip ***** posted (I read too many posts, I can't keep track of who's doing what, sorry) showing his audio drops? That's almost exactly what I saw/heard on the replacement ATV. Never heard anything like that and now we see another instance of it. Amazing. If I can find that post I'll edit this post.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

This wonderful and puzzling run of bad luck just got worse. The TV was delivered a couple days ago and when the guy lit it off it looked great! Except for a green line bisecting the panel. They took it back and told me they'd get a replacement out quickly. Then I happened to check my Orders on Amazon and noticed that I had "refused the shipment" (I did not) and my money would be refunded as soon as they received the set. I did not want that. I called Amazon (wondering what language I would have to cope with) and got an American! Sarcasm aside, I had a good conversation with the CSA (yup, a Customer Service Agent) and he gave me an appointment for Jan. 15th. He said he's gonna contact the warehouse and see if he can speed that up.

This crap never ends...but I gotta wonder, what with the 150 bucks I just won on scratch offs, is my luck gonna change (for the better)? 

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Wow!


I only talk about my problems with electronics here, you should see what I go thru with the "normal" stuff.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich

Go buy a Powerball ticket today and see what happens...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Rich
> 
> Go buy a Powerball ticket today and see what happens...


I buy them every day, every week. And get nada...sometimes I match the PB number but that's it so far. The tickets I hit last week were scratch off tickets. Thought my head was gonna explode when I hit the $100 ticket. Most I've ever won. Any more suggestions would be appreciated, obviously I'm doing something wrong.

Rich


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Really, Amazons big budget Electric Dreams on the ATV... is in stereo. Sigh.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

itzme said:


> Really, Amazons big budget Electric Dreams on the ATV... is in stereo. Sigh.


If you don't see 5.1 in the offering...I don't understand why NF does this. I've found a lot of NF content that's not in 5.1. Not often I find something NF to complain about.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Wow!


I did buy two iPads recently, have had no problems with them. It's not everything.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> I did buy two iPads recently, have had no problems with them. It's not everything.
> 
> Rich


To make the new year even better, someone tried to use my Amex card last week for a $350 purchase, had to cut up my card and got another one the next day (that surprised me). I keep thinking I'm just having a run of bad luck...seems like a marathon at times. Watched the new UN55MU8000 for a couple hours this morning, I'm impressed...and so happy to see not one thing wrong.

Rich


----------

